

Hash lookup in Ruby, why is it so fast? - elainejgreen
https://blog.engineyard.com/2013/hash-lookup-in-ruby-why-is-it-so-fast

======
cheald
This isn't unique to Ruby - this is a property of hash tables in general. Hash
tables are Data Structures 101 kind of stuff.

